# MHF stickers



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Isn't it about time we had some?

Does anyone out there have the ability or nous to sort this? I am happy to pitch in on the admin side but wouldn't be able to do the printing bit...

I would gladly pay to buy some if it can be done. I'm guessing that VS wouldn't object to using the stylised MHF logo or some such.

It would be great to see a few of these when out and about or on site as I am sure loads of us cross paths but don't even know.

Wadyathink??

Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I designed and got printed the Motorhome fruitcakes windows stickers. I'll see if I can find a link to one later. They were fairly easy to do and they are cheap to produce these days. I think I charged a fiver and the profits went to the Donkey sanctuary which has been our charity for a couple of years.

I would be happy to get involved in doing a MHF sticker.

Vs won't give a stuff what we do to be honest. Just do it, although if your going to use any of the images from the site high res versions would be better for print rather than ones pinched off here that are rendered for the screen


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> I designed and got printed the Motorhome fruitcakes windows stickers. I'll see if I can find a link to one later. They were fairly easy to do and they are cheap to produce these days. I think I charged a fiver and the profits went to the Donkey sanctuary which has been our charity for a couple of years.
> 
> I would be happy to get involved in doing a MHF sticker.
> 
> Vs won't give a stuff what we do to be honest. Just do it, although if your going to use any of the images from the site high res versions would be better for print rather than ones pinched off here that are rendered for the screen


Fantastic - we have a volunteer :grin2:

Can we discuss the price and the charity though?

As said I am happy to get involved in the admin side of that's of any use (as I know you are busy running a business)

Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I'll see if I can dig out the details of who I used. At a fiver each we didn't have to do many to break even. The admin was a bit of a pain. Most paid by paypal which was easy and some by cheque. A few stickers went missing in the post and they arrived on a roll so you have to cut them out. They were cheap though. 

You need to have an idea of how many you will sell really as well. It's your project, choose what you like for a charity or open it up.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Cheers Barry :smile2:

Could I prevail upon you to you have a play with some ideas on the graphics? I am a numpty when it comes to anything like that...

And also can we get an option for sticking on the outside and inside?

*So folks...notwithstanding the unknown price could I get some idea of 
*
- Who is interested?
- How many stickers you would want?
- A price you would be willing to pay?

NB I wont hold you to any of the above - its just to get some ideas really...

Armed with that we can get some ideas together and see if its feasible.

Me personally, I would certainly get 2 or 3 depending on the price so I ca have one in my cars as well :smile2:

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Why not try VS with the idea.
It could well be a recruiting tool which they should be happy to support financially.
Worth a try?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was wondering about their finances yesterday, and I'd reckon our subs would struggle to keep one person on a decent wage full time.


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

*So folks...notwithstanding the unknown price could I get some idea of 
*
- Who is interested? *me*
- How many stickers you would want? *2/3*
- A price you would be willing to pay?* A reasonable amount. A couple of quid each?*


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Isn't it about time we had some?
> 
> Does anyone out there have the ability or nous to sort this? I am happy to pitch in on the admin side but wouldn't be able to do the printing bit...
> 
> ...


There was one produced some years back. I know as I picked one up from Jackie (LadyJ) at an MHF rally we attended. We've changed the van since then so lost the sticker 

Even if Jackie doesn't have them any longer she may have the original artwork which could save a lot of time and effort.

Phil


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well there is no harm in exploring all avenues. Ill see what I can knock up although I am away at the moment an off Kayaking today. If I dont get washed out to Norway ill have a bash later.

If anyone else wants to have a go then thats great. There may be some proper graphic designer on here.

The ones we had done were Window stickers on Vinyl that could easily be removed. I did notice that they left an imprint on the window when removed but it was easily cleaned off. They were awkward to get the air bubbles out and to get them smooth as well but look ok.

This is the end product. The actual stickers were 6" x 6"


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Well there is no harm in exploring all avenues. Ill see what I can knock up although I am away at the moment an off Kayaking today. If I dont get washed out to Norway ill have a bash later.
> 
> If anyone else wants to have a go then thats great. There may be some proper graphic designer on here.
> 
> ...


Blatant advertising of a related forum, gerroff :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Like we need or want to advertise Kev. Less is more.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Was looking at our old style triangular MHF sticker the other day and wondering when its rarity value would bring me a worthwhile return on my £1 outlay :smile2:

I'd be up for risking about a fiver on this new investment opportunity. :wink2::grin2:


Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You've succeeded then > > >


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

The list - please add to this one :smile2:


GMJ - 2 or 3 - a couple of quid each (££)
The Prisoner - 2 or 3 - ££


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think this was the original one.










I also found these but not sure if they were produced










The original pendant type sticker was done by Nuke I think but I wasnt aware it was only a quid. You would have to sell a fair few at that price to break even and its triangular design would add to the costs I suspect. Also if you were going to use the original you would need the original high res artwork really otherwise when printed it will end up a bit grainy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

How quaint


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I like the pennant...not so the "all roads lead to..." blurb on the other ones

Maybe a round one with the same content as the pennant? If that makes it cheaper.

Happy to look at other designs/suggestions.

I have emailed VS_Admin to ask them if they are interested

Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just for clarification, I didnt do the ones above, I just dug them out of the archive.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I'd be in.

The pennant shaped ones would be more recognisable from a distance.

I have Fruitcakes stickers fore and aft on my wan, but no-one has come up to me on a site to say Hello.

I wonder why?:crazy:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I still have one of the original MHF yellow triangular pennant window stickers on my windscreen.If this can be of any help just ask.

cabby


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*From the sublime to the .........*


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I was given a sticker by LadyJ at Shabbington.
The site won't let me upload a scan of it though but it is based on the forum pic top left


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

We had a couple of the old pennant style ones on the last van but they were sold with the van. Good idea to have some sort of sticker then at least we might find other like minded souls on our travels. Put me down for 2
Chris


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

tugboat said:


> I have Fruitcakes stickers fore and aft on my wan, but no-one has come up to me on a site to say Hello.
> 
> I wonder why?:crazy:


..p'raps they've met you before?



tugboat said:


> I'd be in.


How many and how much would you pay?

Graham :grin2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Matchlock said:


> I was given a sticker by LadyJ at Shabbington.
> The site won't let me upload a scan of it though but it is based on the forum pic top left


I've PM's Lady J too - ta :smile2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Our pennant was bought when we had a different van. We just peeled it off when we changed vans and stuck it in the 'new' one.

If getting new ones made it would be worth thinking about their re-stickability. Definitely I'd prefer one that is attached to the inside of a window, so it needs its sticky side to be the side with the logo on. 

I'd have 2 and pay up to £5 each, especially if this meant it could raise some money for a charity.


Chris


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

GMJ said:


> ..p'raps they've met you before?
> 
> How many and how much would you pay?
> 
> Graham :grin2:


I'd have a couple, Graham, and be happy to donate a tenner to a good cause.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree make it compulsory to have the sticker, then we can go round and thump the uppity members or let their tyres down > >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Our pennant was bought when we had a different van. We just peeled it off when we changed vans and stuck it in the 'new' one.
> 
> If getting new ones made it would be worth thinking about their re-stickability. Definitely I'd prefer one that is attached to the inside of a window, so it needs its sticky side to be the side with the logo on.
> 
> ...


£5 each, are you insane :roll:   

I think that stuff they used to make tax disc holder out of would be best, they just cling on.

Behave..........

.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> £5 each, are you insane :roll:
> 
> I think that stuff they used to make tax disc holder out of would be best, they just cling on.
> 
> ...


Am I insane?

Yes, probably, where MHF is concerned. :nerd: :laugh:

Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If people are happy with the current triangle pennant then just find the original artwork if possible and go with that. The company I used did them in clingy vinyl so you just whack them on the window like a tax disk and we all have space there now.

I'll see if I can dig out the details


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

ardgour said:


> We had a couple of the old pennant style ones on the last van but they were sold with the van. Good idea to have some sort of sticker then at least we might find other like minded souls on our travels. Put me down for 2
> Chris


ta

How much would you pay - max?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

The list - please add to this one :smile2:


GMJ - 2 or 3 - ££
The Prisoner - 2 or 3 - ££
Tugboat - 2 - £££££
ChrisandJohn - 2 £££££

Can I ask folks to 'quote' this post in their post and add their name, quantity and max amount you would be happy to pay (££ = £2; £££££ = £5 etc)

ta 

Graham :smile2:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

I have one of the triangular ones on my car, the van one went when we sold the van,
also have a MHFacts poster with an arrow on which friends found abandoned at a show, well more likely had blown away in the wind.
Sue

P.S. John won't let me put the fruitcake sticker on, he is getting less observant though so might wait to see how long it takes him to notice it.
Was thinking of putting a card in windscreen with the different logos of all the groups i am a member of in the hope that someone will stop for a chat lol


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

barryd said:


> If people are happy with the current triangle pennant then just find the original artwork if possible and go with that. The company I used did them in clingy vinyl so you just whack them on the window like a tax disk and we all have space there now.
> 
> I'll see if I can dig out the details


Do you think Nuke / Outdoorbits might have (had) this?

Chris


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

GMJ said:


> The list - please add to this one :smile2:
> 
> GMJ - 2 or 3 - ££
> The Prisoner - 2 or 3 - ££
> ...


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

suedew said:


> Was thinking of putting a card in windscreen with the different logos of all the groups i am a member of in the hope that someone will stop for a chat lol


...if I saw the MHF sticker I would stop and chat :smile2:

We do like a bimble around sites having a "kneb" as we put it...and do stop and chat if people look amenable to it :smile2:

Have been know to speak to tuggers as well in a weak moment :wink2:

Graham :smile2:

PS Not Tugboat but caravanists!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well folks we already have stickers that VS very kindly got done for us, and if you had attended a rally recently you would have been given one free. I can't put a piccy of it on here at the moment as I'm running a rally


Jacquie


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

LadyJ said:


> Well folks we already have stickers that VS very kindly got done for us, and if you had attended a rally recently you would have been given one free. I can't put a piccy of it on here at the moment as I'm running a rally
> 
> Jacquie


Could you please provide us with the contact details or info on the stickers so we can get hold of some?

Thanks

Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Great! Well done Lady J.

So do I need to stop the new design? Pity as it was going well. I liked the skull and cross bones, Darth Vader saying "welcome to the dark side" and "death before motorhomefun". 

That's a day wasted then? Who do I invoice?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Jac kindly put me on to scottie whom I have emailed for more info and hopefully a copy of the beastie.

With that we can start to make some plans...

...your ideas sound good Barry so lets keep them on the pile for now :wink2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm in for a couple wtmb!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I cant for the life of me find who the supplier was that did ours. Ill keep looking but it looks like you might be sorted anyway


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

HermanHymer said:


> I'm in for a couple wtmb!


Nice one

How many ££ would you pay?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> I cant for the life of me find who the supplier was that did ours. Ill keep looking but it looks like you might be sorted anyway


yep - keep looking Bazza!

To my mind if VS can supply free ones for meetings then we should be able to get subsidised ones for general use I reckon...

Lets see what come back we get and we can have a pow wow

Cheers Barry

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

I've still got mine, still on the Van, maybe a bit tatty :smile2:

I did have my forum name written in the box at the top, but it's faded away now.

Met a family on the Dieppe ferry who spotted it in about 2006 but can't for the life of me remember who it was.

I forgot it was there until I saw the thread.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi
Would these sticker be the easy peel type and not sticky glued ones, as the latter just make a mess on the acrylic windows if they have to be removed.

DJM


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

DJM

I'm with you.

I'm thinking the type that can be stuck without glue and preferably inside or out (so either double sided or an option on either).

Personally I'd like one for the inside window somewhere and one stuck on the bodywork at the back (as we don't have a rear window).

We'll have to see what the costs might be and what folks want.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Devonboy said:


> The list - please add to this one :smile2:
> 
> GMJ - 2 or 3 - ££
> The Prisoner - 2 or 3 - ££
> ...


Update


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

The list - please add to this one :smile2:

GMJ - 2 or 3 - ££
The Prisoner - 2 or 3 - ££
Tugboat - 2 - £££££
ChrisandJohn - 2 £££££
Devonboy - 2 or 3 - ££
Ardgour - 2 - ?
Hermanhymer - 2 - ?
*Carl_n_Flo - 2 - £££££*

Can I ask folks to 'quote' this post in their post and add their name, quantity and max amount you would be happy to pay (££ = £2; £££££ = £5 etc)

ta

Many moons ago I did this for popping in the windscreen for when we are on site:


















It is just a laminated print roughly 6" square.

Carl


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm a graphic designer and I'm happy to help with any artwork if needs be.
To be economical, with the relatively low numbers involved, the stickers will need to be printed digitally.
I suggest two different types should be produced 'removable adhesive' window stickers for windscreen and side windows and 'car stickers' for the outside of the van.
This company prints both types and offers digital printing.
https://www.edgestickers.co.uk/blog/different-types-of-window-stickers

I like the idea of having an area where you're able to write your screen name (on the window stickers at least).


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

I've just priced 100 off, circular stickers (120mm diameter) removable adhesive and it came out at £90 inc VAT
Car stickers same size with laminated surface same price.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nice one Chilly.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

GMJ said:


> ...if I saw the MHF sticker I would stop and chat :smile2:
> 
> We do like a bimble around sites having a "kneb" as we put it...and do stop and chat if people look amenable to it :smile2:
> 
> ...


Poor Geoff he holds good:smile2:


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Can I have one for my caravan please? :surprise:
On other forums, the price of "extras" such as stickers, keyfobs, etc. is reflected in how much you pay in subs. Up the subs and get something in return? But then VS wouldn't do the admin side of things so it's down to us then (Graham) lol?


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Scottie has some of the new stickers as supplied by VS, if you want one just send him a PM

These stickers are about the same size as a tax disk, have a blank box for your user name and have been designed to go on the OUTSIDE of the van. 
If you want to display them from inside the window you will have to use bluetac or something similar.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

deefordog said:


> Can I have one for my caravan please? :surprise:


No....

...bugger off bradwr!!!

..only joking of course you can :wink2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

an99uk said:


> Scottie has some of the new stickers as supplied by VS, if you want one just send him a PM
> 
> These stickers are about the same size as a tax disk, have a blank box for your user name and have been designed to go on the OUTSIDE of the van.
> If you want to display them from inside the window you will have to use bluetac or something similar.


Thanks Ang

I did and am awaiting a reply but I only emailed him yesterday so no rush

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> Nice one Chilly.


Agreed - thanks Chilly









The pricing looks auspicious so once I get a copy of the freebie given out by scottie et al, shall we shortlist some designs?

Now I am all for democracy however I am wary of inertia and a 'Chinese parliament' so I am not sure that open forum would be the best place to kick designs about.

Could I suggest a small off line group to look at potential designs? Any volunteers? It doesn't have to be me btw...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Interested....

2/3

Max a fiver each..

OKYDOKY?? 

Al'.....


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

GMJ said:


> Thanks Ang
> 
> I did and am awaiting a reply but I only emailed him yesterday so no rush
> 
> Graham :smile2:


He hasn't received the email, try 
[email protected]
Or send him a pm.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

This is ours, still attached to its backing paper.
Looks a bit distorted on the picture but in reality it's flat


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Well, for what it's worth, I favour a brightly coloured pennant-shaped one to be displayed lower corner of windscreen on driver's side. That way, we might recognise each other as we pass on single carriageway roads, and be able to flip the bird wave in ample time.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

ardgour said:


> We had a couple of the old pennant style ones on the last van but they were sold with the van. Good idea to have some sort of sticker then at least we might find other like minded souls on our travels. Put me down for 2
> Chris


Hi Chris
I have still got a few of the stickers that we sell at rallies,not that many left.
scottie


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

tugboat said:


> Well, for what it's worth, I favour a brightly coloured pennant-shaped one to be displayed lower of windscreen on driver's side. That way, we might recognise each other as we pass on single carriageway roads, and be able to flip the bird wave in ample time.


Hi
The picture Angie posted is the new sticker, slightly larger than the old tax disk it was supposed to stick inside the window but the sticker we were sent sticks on the outside,most of the rally staff have a limited supply.
scottie


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

*Update*

Scottie (George) has kindly PM'd me and is going to post me one of the existing Rally stickers to look at.

I think we can then perhaps look at a few options and then put them back on open forum.

Is anyone interested in batting a few emails/ideas about? Preferably it would be good to have at least one person who is good (or competent) with being able to 'play with pictures' on their computer or even chuck some rudimentary designs together. After that Chilly said that he would be happy to help with the overall design.

After that perhaps 2 more people to add their opinion?

Any takers?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

If we're going to do our own design...
I agree with Tugboat on the pennant shape. In yellow it would be instantly recognisable.
Does the forum have the facility to do polls? If so we can have one for shape (pennant, round, oval etc.)


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

I still use one of the original pennants, ( it's on its 3rd van) 
I also still use a printed copy of the one hat Barry posted that I laminated and If I am honest the laminated printed one looks just as good as the original.
Despite having ours slap bang in the middle of the windscreen at the top behind the inside mirror I have only been approached once by a MHF member.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think the triangular pennant is more instantly recognisable. I would suggest though that if Chilly is prepared to re-design it then you ask him to do it rather than rely on my amateur efforts to cobble something together.  Ill have a go but as we have a proper graphic designer within our group I am sure he will do a better job. To be honest Im in a quandary as im not sure where I will put mine as the FC sticker is where my tax disk was and Mrs D wont allow me to put any more on. She thinks they are tacky.  Ill stick it on the scooter rack and she might not notice.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm happy with the pennant idea too

Chilly









Can you help us?

ta

Graham :grin2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have one of the original yellow pennants on my windscreen, inside, behind the mirror as well. They stand out so I think we should go that way myself. 
Shall I scan and post a copy.

cabby


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

barryd said:


> I think the triangular pennant is more instantly recognisable. I would suggest though that if Chilly is prepared to re-design it then you ask him to do it rather than rely on my amateur efforts to cobble something together.  Ill have a go but as we have a proper graphic designer within our group I am sure he will do a better job. To be honest Im in a quandary as im not sure where I will put mine as *the FC sticker is where my tax disk was and Mrs D wont allow me to put any more on*. She thinks they are tacky.  Ill stick it on the scooter rack and she might not notice.


Yeah well, if you took off some of those 'I've been to.............' stickers, the poor woman would be able to see out a bit better. Why you would brag about visiting Rhyl and Skegness anyway, defeats me .>

Bottom right hand corner of the screen, she'd never even notice it. Not from inside, anyway.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

GMJ said:


> I'm happy with the pennant idea too
> 
> Chilly
> 
> ...


Of course! 
I'm not overly keen on the current motorhome illustration as used the new site (not even sure whether we need a drawing TBH). I think just wording would be fine.
How important do we think using the current logo is? (or not at all important).
I see the stickers as having 2 functions:
a) To identify fellow members on sites and on the road
b) to drive new people to the site

Any thoughts on wording?
I was thinking something very simple like...
---------------------
I'm on
MotorhomeFacts.com
[space for nickname]
------------------------
To try and get the web address as big as possible.

Any other thoughts/input?

Chris

I'm out for the rest of the evening so will check back tomoz


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

chilly said:


> Of course!
> I'm not overly keen on the current motorhome illustration as used the new site (not even sure whether we need a drawing TBH). I think just wording would be fine.
> How important do we think using the current logo is? (or not at all important).
> I see the stickers as having 2 functions:
> ...


All good :smile2:

I quite like a comedy MH though so a small one on there perhaps would make it less functional?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

chilly said:


> Any thoughts on wording?
> I was thinking something very simple like...
> ---------------------
> I'm on
> ...


We do have the HUGE problem, of course, that we don't want to drive people to Motorhomefacts.com at all - that only leads to confusion.

They need to go to forums.motorhomefacts.com

But that doesn't have the same ring to it at all.

What a bummer.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I received the free sticker from scottie (Thanks George) through the post and it is the same as Ang posted in #63 above so I'll not bother to put another copy up.

The MH imagery on it is OK but I think something pennan shped with bolder colours would be good and maybe a more comedy MH? Chilly what sizes can we look at?

What do folks think?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

jiwawa said:


> We do have the HUGE problem, of course, that we don't want to drive people to Motorhomefacts.com at all - that only leads to confusion.
> 
> They need to go to forums.motorhomefacts.com
> 
> ...


Yes, it has become a long web address. Not ideal for someone to memorise to look up later.
Is there any way this new site could be hosted at motorhomefacts.com ?
or, could VS use motorhomefacts.co.uk to link to this site

Maybe too much faffin' about


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

GMJ said:


> Chilly what sizes can we look at?
> 
> What do folks think?
> 
> Graham :smile2:


We'll be able to print any size we like. I reckon it'll need to be about 2 foot wide to fit the web address on:wink2:
I'll have a play about next week.

Has anybody got ant thoughts on wording to accompany the web address/M/H cartoon?

Chris


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

chilly said:


> We'll be able to print any size we like. I reckon it'll need to be about 2 foot wide to fit the web address on:wink2:
> I'll have a play about next week.
> 
> Has anybody got ant thoughts on wording to accompany the web address/M/H cartoon?
> ...


"I'm on [insert website address here] are you?"

or

" MHF: the tugger free zone!" [NB Not Tugboat :wink2:]

Just to start the ball rolling...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

What VS need to do is redirect the old site address www.motorhomefacts.com to www.forums.motorhomefacts.com so the old address is valid. A simple link on the new site to the old one will suffice.

In fact I don't know why this hasnt been done ages ago now to stop the confusion. Maybe it needs a new thread


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Go-on, go-on, go-on


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Go on Barry...you sound as if you know what your on about...sort 'em out...

It would certainly help the stickers look better that way too:wink2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

chilly said:


> Go-on, go-on, go-on







Graham


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I think a bright yellow triangular-shaped sticker, maybe 5" tall by about 8" long. That sounds quite big but if it was shaped so the bottom corner was a right-angle rather than a conventional pennant shape, it could sit right in the lower corner of the windshield on the driver's side. The unusual shape would make it instantly recognisable amongst ourselves, even out on the open road. The forum address could go along the long lower edge, a comical MH piccy (I love the Fruitcakes one) in the tallest part, and a few words alongside. "Escapee on board" or some such.

Personally, I wouldn't put my forum name on my sticker, but that's mainly because I don't want my neighbours finding out what a knob I am on here!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I hope this works.I had to cover the pennant because it was still very sticky and did not want it to stay stuck in the scanner.:frown2:

Size approx;10"x6".
cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

That's what I've got

Sadly never seen one 

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We tended to put screen covers on so that covered the pennant on the windscreen.

cabby


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

cabby said:


> We tended to put screen covers on so that covered the pennant on the windscreen.
> 
> cabby


That's why you need one on the back too.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We arn't a million miles away I think...if it aint broke dont fix it...but maybe modernise it a bit. I think the size that Tugwash mentions is good as well as you want to be able to see it when you are out and about.

I think having the option of sticking on the outside and inside is a must so we can have one on the rear (oo 'er!) and in the windscreen/sidewindow etc

Chilly - over to you for some inspriration...









Graham :smile2:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

suedew said:


> Poor Geoff he holds good:smile2:


Red faced, he holds good conversations
Bloomin stupid, hover keyboard


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

GMJ said:


> We arn't a million miles away I think...if it aint broke dont fix it...but maybe modernise it a bit. I think the size that Tugwash mentions is good as well as you want to be able to see it when you are out and about.
> 
> I think having the option of sticking on the outside and inside is a must *so we can have one on the rear* (oo 'er!) and in the windscreen/sidewindow etc
> 
> ...


I'd be happy to stick one on your rear with a drawing pin. No, don't thank me.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

barryd said:


> What VS need to do is redirect the old site address www.motorhomefacts.com to www.forums.motorhomefacts.com so the old address is valid. A simple link on the new site to the old one will suffice.
> 
> In fact I don't know why this hasnt been done ages ago now to stop the confusion. Maybe it needs a new thread


Absolutely Barry, I think I've mentioned this on another post.

But I think it also requires there to be no thread/forum links on the motorhomefacts.com page so people don't get pulled in to something that doesn't really exist in a proper form.

Just a big notice with a link to the new site. (and buttons to the remaining bits like Rallies etc).


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

aldra said:


> That's what I've got
> 
> Sadly never seen one
> 
> Sandra


Me too.

We have our yellow pennant in the loo/shower room window where, along with NT, WWT and BritStop stickers, it will hopefully obcure the view in if the blind fails to function. :grin2:

I would continue to favour a yellow pennant design with whatever web address we end up with (if we can sort that issue) and a picture of a motorhome.

Chris


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

I'll do a design idea in the coming week.

Any more ideas on any wording?

I still think just...

"I'm on"
forums.motorhomefacts.com

Any other suggestions?

Chris


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Curved ball, maybe? Isn't it illegal to put stickers on the windscreen? 10" x 8" is going to be huge. Is it going to be conspicuous if it is way down the bottom which is the only place it can be put.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

tugboat said:


> I'd be happy to stick one on your rear with a drawing pin. No, don't thank me.


Mate, I'm not letting you anywhere my rear...









Graham


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

HermanHymer said:


> Curved ball, maybe? Isn't it illegal to put stickers on the windscreen? 10" x 8" is going to be huge. Is it going to be conspicuous if it is way down the bottom which is the only place it can be put.


Good point - maybe 5 x 7 then? Or some such...

Less of an issue in an A Class or big screen MH but probably more so in a camper!

I guess when we have the format(s) we can decide on scaling.

Nice one HH!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

chilly said:


> I'll do a design idea in the coming week.
> 
> Any more ideas on any wording?
> 
> ...


Keep the wording simple I think, unless we already had a slogan like the CC's 'The Friendly Club'.

I suppose we could foreground our loyalty/persistance with 'I'm _still_ on forums.motorhomefacts.com' :laugh:

Chris


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

How about " I don't care I'm still there MHF ." It rhymes. "Fun" always put me off, as does "The Friendly club"


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

tugboat said:


> That's why you need one on the back too.


Onthe back of What ?

If you haven't got a window

Sandra


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

aldra said:


> Onthe back of What ?
> 
> If you haven't got a window
> 
> Sandra


Presumably you have a back to your motorhome? It can go on there...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not if it is like mine that sticks on the inside.:surprise:

cabby


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

cabby said:


> Not if it is like mine that sticks on the inside.:surprise:
> 
> cabby


I mentioned it a few times: it would be good if we can have inside (for window and windscreen use) and outside versions (for bodywork use).

I think the key is to see what Chilly comes up with and the costs involved...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I bought a few before I realised they had to be on a window 

I'll ask my son to photograph it and make me one that will stick on the back

He's got a machine for printing onto vinyl or fabric, I forgot to pack I this trip


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

How can we put some pressure on admin to sort out the problem with landing on the Motorhomefacts.com page? That page name is so much better for flyers etc than forums.motorhomefacts.com but it is much too confusing as it stands. 

I think there's no point going ahead with stickers till we get that sorted. 

Even without the issue of stickers goodness knows how many people we've 'lost' by not having this sorted out.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> How can we put some pressure on admin to sort out the problem with landing on the Motorhomefacts.com page? That page name is so much better for flyers etc than forums.motorhomefacts.com but it is much too confusing as it stands.
> 
> I think there's no point going ahead with stickers till we get that sorted.
> 
> Even without the issue of stickers goodness knows how many people we've 'lost' by not having this sorted out.


Can't not agree with that, way overdue for sorting out the stupid URL


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I emailed VS regarding the sticker thing when I started this thread and have had no reply :frown2:

What's the best way of getting their attention to this issue folks?

Graham :serious:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nitroglycerine


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Vs Jeff did respond to my domain name thread but I'm not sure he really sees the issue the way we do. Really we need a tech to explain what's possible and the ramifications of changing things around to make this the main domain.

It's crazy the way it is at the moment


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

MHF is just one of hundreds of fora that VS host. I assume that the 'forums' part of the web address is the virtual name written on the VS umbrella, and therefore it cannot be changed.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> Vs Jeff did respond to my domain name thread but I'm not sure he really sees the issue the way we do. Really we need a tech to explain what's possible and the ramifications of changing things around to make this the main domain.
> 
> It's crazy the way it is at the moment


So what can we do too influence/persuade/help to get this down to a manageable size address?

Can we start a new thread and then bombard someone with links to it? Or do we all email someone and pester them?

Graham:smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

tugboat said:


> MHF is just one of hundreds of fora that VS host. I assume that the 'forums' part of the web address is the virtual name written on the VS umbrella, and therefore it cannot be changed.


Bearing in mind that I dont know what Im on about...isnt it worth a try?

Graham :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I suspect Tugboat is correct that the sub Damain name www.forums.motorhomefacts.com cannot be changed but the question is can www.motorhomefacts.com be auto redirected to www.forums.motorhomefacts.com? If it can then you can have the original name on the stickers as if someone types in the address it will auto forward without them realizing to the new address. Fruitcakes is the same. If you put in www.motorhomefruitcakes.co.uk which is what's on the stickers it auto directs to a long proboards address.

We need input from the tech team though as there could be issues with looking up old parts of the site if it's redirected.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> I suspect Tugboat is correct that the sub Damain name www.forums.motorhomefacts.com cannot be changed but the question is can www.motorhomefacts.com be auto redirected to www.forums.motorhomefacts.com? If it can then you can have the original name on the stickers as if someone types in the address it will auto forward without them realizing to the new address. Fruitcakes is the same. If you put in www.motorhomefruitcakes.co.uk which is what's on the stickers it auto directs to a long proboards address.
> 
> We need input from the tech team though as there could be issues with looking up old parts of the site if it's redirected.


Tidy!

...so how do we get input from the tech team?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well all we can do is badger Jeff in that thread I started. I'll see if I can contact him by other means


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice one Barry

Let us know what to write and who to write it to and if we all do it , it may get attended to...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sent you a pm Graham.

I've contacted Jeff but it's probably a good idea to keep the redirect thread up on the first page as I've asked him to reply further in there


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> MHF is just one of hundreds of fora that VS host. I assume that the 'forums' part of the web address is the virtual name written on the VS umbrella, and therefore it cannot be changed.


That was my take on the silly URL, they paid a lot of money for the site though so perhaps they own the name and can make it work somehow, scrotes manage to make such things work easily enough to scam people.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Well all we can do is badger Jeff in that thread I started. I'll see if I can contact him by other means


Your wish is my command O wise one.

Oi Jeffers cop a load of this.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

barryd said:


> We need input from the tech team though as there could be issues with looking up old parts of the site if it's redirected.


If redirecting 'motorhomefacts.com' causes any problems with the old site, how's about getting (and promoting) 'motorhomefacts.co.uk'  and redirecting that to the this current part of the site?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

chilly said:


> If redirecting 'motorhomefacts.com' causes any problems with the old site, how's about getting (and promoting) 'motorhomefacts.co.uk'  and redirecting that to the this current part of the site?


Good idea but its owned by Nuke. Could ask him I suppose


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

barryd said:


> Good idea but its owned by Nuke. Could ask him I suppose


There's a few others according to Go Daddy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

There are quite a few available.

motorhomefacts.net
motorhomefacts.uk
motorhomefacts.uk.com

I did offer the top one during the bad times of change over but the offer was not taken up.:surprise:But I held it for 12 months just in case.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think if I may suggest that an inside window vinyl one and and outside sticky one is the best way to go. The inside ones just cling and do not use adhesive. Best way forward is to get a price for both with a UK online sticker printer like vista print etc. And just ask VS to pay for them. It won't be much and it's good free (ish) marketing.

I'm not sure Adding yet another domain name is a good idea either. It's already confusing enough, let's just see what the vs operations tech team come back with first


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

*Update*

I have had a PM from Glenda at VS promising to look into where we are at with the stickers, progress etc. I have exlained the address issue with regards to forums so fingers crossed.

Cheers

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

*Update*

...err...there is no update! :grin2:

I have emailed VSAdmin to chase them up and see what happens.

Perhaps if you folks could report this post we could get some attention?

To recap all we are waiting for is some kind of lead on the forum address hopefully taking away the "forums. mortorhomefacts" route

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> *Update*
> 
> ...err...there is no update! :grin2:
> 
> ...


I don't think they can Graham, until they do something with the old site, maybe they could change that ones URL to a holding name, then port the Forums one to the old URL, then rename the holding one back to Forums.Mhf

Shame MHF.com has gone


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Update

Looks as if VS have reneged on their offer to pay for stickers and indeed, have jumped on our bandwagon...

PM received from 'Glenda'

*"We are currently working with a company to bring merchandise to a couple of out sites. We are in negotiation, so for now this idea will be on hold until we have come to a deal. If we do proceed we can reconsider having the stickers sold to the members as part of the merchandise sold in the store.

Thank you so much,

~ Glenda "

*So...what do we want to do folks?

If anything....

Graham *:frown2:

Edited to add my response:

*
Poor effort this Glenda!

We had an agreement from VS that you would pay for stickers now you are not only reneging on that but indeed, look to have taken our idea in order to make some capital gain out of it.

This, when there is much disquiet amongst long standing members of the forum.

Its a strange way to run a business Glenda

Graham


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

No way am I paying VS to do their advertising. Stuff 'em.

I don't need an MHF sticker anyway, I have a Fruitcakes one.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Strange indeed but not surprising. I have had it with this lot. Many of us including myself have offered our time and expertise to help resurrect this forum (Their business) and despite endless debate and promises nothing ever happens. Just flannel and hot air to appease a dying membership thats trying their best to move things on and keep things going. They dont deserve our support to be honest. I agree with Tuggers, stuff em. As he says, we managed to design and get printed our stickers for Motorhome Fruitcakes and sent out to members in about a week and and raised a few quid for charity in the process. Worra shower.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> Strange indeed but not surprising. I have had it with this lot. Many of us including myself have offered our time and expertise to help resurrect this forum (Their business) and despite endless debate and promises nothing ever happens. Just flannel and hot air to appease a dying membership thats trying their best to move things on and keep things going. They dont deserve our support to be honest. I agree with Tuggers, stuff em. As he says, we managed to design and get printed our stickers for Motorhome Fruitcakes and sent out to members in about a week and and raised a few quid for charity in the process. Worra shower.


Barry

I reported your post (in the nicest possible way:wink2 to see if that message gets through. I put this on my report:-

"It seems unfair on you that you have now reneged upon your offer to pay for stickers plus have taken that idea and incorporated it into your business marketing plans. You would be better served climbing down on this and allowing us to proceed. I think you would secure more exposure that way plus less ire!"

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wasn't bothered in the first place TBH, less so if they expect us to pay for them.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Pay for them? We pay a subscription for what?

I think it is the only forum where you pay to subscribe for at least 21 advertisements that we have to block.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

we have the old one 

And my son will make me a new one 

And won't be putting onthe website 

I only want it to let other members know I am a member 

No name included, depends on who we meet

We can be Tuggy, Barry, Uncle Tom cobbler and all

The hound might ruin it though

And now I need anew sweatshirt 

Or not


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

I like Alrdas idea.


Yes. Im very late to this party ( been busy with my work for a while ).


What about a small sticker, produced with just Motorhome facts written on it, plus a small picture.


That way, we will know, who is who, but don't have to worry about website linking. Most people would search the internet for the key words.....


So, if you guy's are happy to resurrect your work, on our behalf's, id like 2. For ££ or £££.


Keep up the good work forummers.




VS...... You are killing off a revenue stream ( the forums subscriptions..... )


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Cheers

So..what about us making one with the website name on and a stylised MH picture so we know who we are but we don't unnecessarily advertise MHF too much by not putting the website name on? 

Or indeed how about one WITHOUT the MHF name on...just a picture of a stylised MH? That way we don't overtly advertise the name.


Wadyathink?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

How about just MHF and a winking emoji


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

GMJ said:


> Cheers
> 
> So..what about us making one with the website name on and a stylised MH picture so we know who we are but we don't unnecessarily advertise MHF too much by not putting the website name on?
> 
> ...


I thought the whole idea was to try and get new members on the site :dontknow:

Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

chilly said:


> I thought the whole idea was to try and get new members on the site :dontknow:
> 
> Chris


don;t be silly why would we want to do that.

Anyway even VS are clueless as to what the site is called, I'd not noticed before but this....










Is not going to help at all.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

chilly said:


> I thought the whole idea was to try and get new members on the site :dontknow:
> 
> Chris


For me it was to try and recognise other members tbh...

Now VS dont want to support it I am inclined just to go with something that doesnt necessarily help them attract new members tbh. I quite like the stylised MH and scenery on the post Kev put on above: the headline banner but without the MHF website name

Graham :smile2:


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Anyway even VS are clueless as to what the site is called, I'd not noticed before but this....


Sorry, not noticed what?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

If we had that left hand bit without the address, in a pennant shape as we agreed, I think that would like nice.

We'd all recognise it I'm sure

Graham :smile2:


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

This is what I came up with (I must have put it in a separate thread)


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Spot on :smile2:

The only debate now is if we run with the MHF website address or not.

I think it looks great. They are not willing/able to change the address to lose the 'Forums' bit so sod 'em :smile2:

I am happy to run with this 'as is' or take out the web address altogether...maybe just have MHF as Kev suggests so that WE know what it is and recognise it; it isnt too overt in advertising; but does leave something which could start a conversation whilst out and about.

What are folks views?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Spot on :smile2:
> 
> The only debate now is if we run with the MHF website address or not.
> 
> ...


It does seem a bit 'cutting off our nose to spite our face' if we decide not to have the website address on to spite VS. After all we would like new members to find us too.

However, there is another reason for leaving off the 'forums' prefix as if VS do in future alter the web address as previously discussed the stickers would be out of date.

So I'm happy to go with one that just says Motorhome Facts, or motorhomefacts, with the picture. In the meantime our old misleading sticker will stay in our van window.

Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

chilly said:


> Sorry, not noticed what?


The URL is for the old site, Specsavers for you


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

ChrisandJohn said:


> It does seem a bit 'cutting off our nose to spite our face' if we decide not to have the website address on to spite VS. After all we would like new members to find us too.
> 
> However, there is another reason for leaving off the 'forums' prefix as if VS do in future alter the web address as previously discussed the stickers would be out of date.
> 
> ...


Yes seems about right - just have motor home facts on there in some way shape or form.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

If you just put 'motorhome facts' people will google it and end up at the old site. Once there it's not immediately obvious how to get to the 'forums' section (i.e. here).
If we're going to mention the name of the site we may as well put the whole, correct, web address so people come straight here.

I thought that we wanted to attract new members as, as many have expressed, they think the forum is dying on its arse

Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have still never had an answer from VS as to how or if they are marketing this site. I suggested a while back that they should be using the tens of thousands of email addresses they must have to promote the site and even suggested offering them a free membership or a years membership say for free but have never had any feedback. I am sorry to say this but a sticker on a windscreen whilst still a nice idea is not going to bring in thousands of new and old members to the site. I Can only conclude from the lack of response from VS that they are just not interested in protecting their investment.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think it will make little difference to be honest 

Ive had a sticker for years , can't honestly say it's attracted any attention 

My sweat shirt attracted more , at least people asked 

I've never met another member with a sticker on my travels 

I only carry it just in case

Just in case of what Im not sure 

Maybe a member will see us and brave the hound from hell

Or avoid us like the plague. 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

chilly said:


> If you just put 'motorhome facts' people will google it and end up at the old site. Once there* it's not immediately obvious* how to get to the 'forums' section
> 
> Chris


You're very charitable Chris!


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

jiwawa said:


> You're very charitable Chris!


sorry Jean, I don't understand


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Or, just a simple, vinyl lettering with Motothomefacts.com


Easily to purchase from sellers on line for very little money ( £1 each ) and would be a simple method of noticing people ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> I have still never had an answer from VS as to how or if they are marketing this site. I suggested a while back that they should be using the tens of thousands of email addresses they must have to promote the site and even suggested offering them a free membership or a years membership say for free but have never had any feedback. I am sorry to say this but a sticker on a windscreen whilst still a nice idea is not going to bring in thousands of new and old members to the site. I Can only conclude from the lack of response from VS that they are just not interested in protecting their investment.


What might be a better idea (if they can legally use the old member database) would be to canvas the lost members to offer a free year.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aldra said:


> I think it will make little difference to be honest
> 
> Ive had a sticker for years , can't honestly say it's attracted any attention
> 
> ...


The latter most likely > >

I'll get me coat.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Could be a blessing Kev

There are some wierdos about :wink2::grin2:

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

chilly said:


> jiwawa said:
> 
> 
> > You're very charitable Chris!
> ...


You said It's not immediately obvious how to get to the forums section.

I would say unless you're psychic, you haven't a hope in Hades of navigating to somewhere useful.

So, in my mind, your comment was being very charitable to Admin.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> You said It's not immediately obvious how to get to the forums section.
> 
> I would say unless you're psychic, you haven't a hope in Hades of navigating to somewhere useful.
> 
> So, in my mind, your comment was being very charitable to Admin.


We have had the occasional new member lately. I wonder how they found us.

Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aldra said:


> Could be a blessing Kev
> 
> There are some wierdos about :wink2::grin2:
> 
> Sandra


They're all members on here though > >


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> They're all members on here though > >


As Chairman of the group do you keep a list of members ? :grin2:>:surprise:

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I think it's very generous of all of you to keep making the effort in the face of what seems a very strange and rather greedy attitude from VS. I realise that there's a certain element of self interest since you would like to be identifiable as a group associated with this site but I'd recommend doing your own thing so that VS can't highjack it and expect you to pay them for having done so. I say that as I'm assuming that they'll want to make a profit from your idea.

If it ends up with two lot's of stickers being produced, given what VS seem to be trying to do, I must admit I'd like to see theirs not selling. As Barry says it does seem to be about time to recognise that VS don't have any appreciation of where their own best interests lie. It's a strange way to operate a business. I wonder if they have given any consideration as to where they think the site will be in one or two years time? It looks as though they just bumble along while doing the best they can to resist any ideas coming from the membership. Some of the staff seem to want to do their best but you'd think that the management see their role as frustrating those efforts. It's really rather pathetic.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> As Chairman of the group do you keep a list of members ? :grin2:>:surprise:
> 
> Terry


Your warning letter is in the post


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> What might be a better idea (if they can legally use the old member database) would be to canvas the lost members to offer a free year.


Errrr yeah. Isnt that what I suggested?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Errrr yeah. Isnt that what I suggested?


I dunno Barry, you are a very suggestive person, so I may have missed that one


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

OK.

So we've kicked this around a bit now...but the big question is...do we proceed?

If so we agreed on

- a pennant shape and the size
- two types of sticker: indoor and outdoor

some time ago.

We just need to agree that we have a stylised MH plus the words Motorhome Facts on them

If there is any demand for this still, we can look to proceed. Chilly has said he will design and can get the stuff printed; I am happy to distribute but until we agree we can't do anything. When we get agreement I/we can sort out costs.

Please let me know via this thread

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm in

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Me too


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Go for it Graham - one of each for us please (inside and out)


Ta muchly!!!


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

A pair for us please.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeh! for once I'm for an inner and outer.>

tony


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

GEMMY said:


> Yeh! for once I'm for an inner and outer.>
> 
> tony


I see what you did there Tony, nice...:wink2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

aldra said:


> I'm in
> 
> Sandra


And out please

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

GMJ said:


> The list - please add to this one :smile2:
> 
> GMJ - 2 or 3 - ££
> The Prisoner - 2 or 3 - ££
> ...


Is this a not for profit enterprise Graham?

If so then unless we identify a charity then cost price + postage

If we have a charity in mind then whatever we choose to donate over and above

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> They're all members on here though > >


Yep,

Don't I know it :wink2:

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

aldra said:


> Is this a not for profit enterprise Graham?
> 
> If so then unless we identify a charity then cost price + postage
> 
> ...


It will be not for profit obviously. I am not in this to make money. I am just trying to identify costs so its a 'not for loss' enterprise for me!

Any residual monies would be given to charity. I had in mind the MS Society but given that we have prevaricated enough to this point I wasn't going to mention that side of things until we had actually got somewhere in terms of sorting the stickers out. I can envisage another 10 pages of inertia otherwise!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think if you are doing the leg work Graham you should choose the charity

MS Society is fine by me

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Once upon a time MHF had a charity which changed each year

Another bit lost 

Sandra


----------



## VS Jeff (Mar 2, 2015)

Heya guys,

UPDATE on this, we will still offer the Rally stickers for 2017 like we have done in the past and last year.

You guys are welcome to set up your own sticker program with a charity, we might have a store with additional options, t-shirts, mugs, hats, etc in 2nd quarter 2017.

Jeff M


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

VS Jeff said:


> Heya guys,
> , we might have a store with additional options, t-shirts, mugs, hats, etc in 2nd quarter 2017.
> 
> Jeff M


6 Months time???????????? .....you're gonna miss Black Friday and Xmas :surprise:

tony


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

VS Jeff said:


> You guys are welcome to set up your own sticker program with a charity, *we might have a store with additional options, t-shirts, mugs, hats, etc in 2nd quarter 2017.*
> 
> Jeff M


Hence you lot reneging on the offer you made to help fund our efforts?

Cheers

Graham :serious:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not really in the spirit of things Jeff is it ??

I for one won't be buying them

Graham carry on but now I go for the option that doesn't advertise MHF website , apparently they have that in hand ,and I just want to recognise people on the road 

Sandra


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

One of each for us too, please. 

Though unless it has the new URL on it I'm not sure what point there is for us as we still have the old yellow pennant with the old URL. I realise it could be misleading, but so could one without a URL, as if anyone googled Motorhome Facts they'd turn up at the old site anyway as things stand.


Chris


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I think I'd like 3 please, one can go on the dog carrier on the back of the scooter :smile2:


tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What is a dog carrier on the back of a scooter gemmy
Could it carry the H fromH ?

Sandra


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

GMJ said:


> It will be not for profit obviously. I am not in this to make money. I am just trying to identify costs so its a 'not for loss' enterprise for me!
> 
> Any residual monies would be given to charity. I had in mind the MS Society but given that we have prevaricated enough to this point I wasn't going to mention that side of things until we had actually got somewhere in terms of sorting the stickers out. I can envisage another 10 pages of inertia otherwise!
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Yes please Graham, please put me down for two stickers (one inner and one outer).

.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

aldra said:


> What is a dog carrier on the back of a scooter gemmy
> Could it carry the H fromH ?
> 
> Sandra


Sandra, its like a pizza delivery box, except its a proper dog carrier. The H from H is too big , you need a trailer for him.:wink2:

tony

https://www.athleteshop.co.uk/burle...GpxHEmiKPhlwkHWu-wJ0h6MsEmSED_aWUoaAsTk8P8HAQ


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Im still in for 2. ( although getting lost keeping up with it all )


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Sandra, its like a pizza delivery box, except its a proper dog carrier. The H from H is too big , you need a trailer for him.:wink2:
> 
> tony
> 
> https://www.athleteshop.co.uk/burle...GpxHEmiKPhlwkHWu-wJ0h6MsEmSED_aWUoaAsTk8P8HAQ


He needs to learn to peddle a bike then>>:grin2:

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

ChrisandJohn said:


> One of each for us too, please.
> 
> Though unless it has the new URL on it I'm not sure what point there is for us as we still have the old yellow pennant with the old URL. I realise it could be misleading, but so could one without a URL, as if anyone googled Motorhome Facts they'd turn up at the old site anyway as things stand.
> 
> Chris


The way things are going we have no reassurance that the URL we print will remain the same anyway

Surely the people who we pay our subs too have the responsibility to advertise their site

I see no reason why we should do it for them, as they say they have it in hand for the second half of next year:frown2:

And while we're at it Im becoming increasingly concerned that members on here are constantly referring to posts that they think are putting off potential members

So it's our fault ??

No, they are putoffbecause they can't get onto the bloody site 
It's bad enough for those who have been members for years to get back on when subs run out

I hope people who want to join are adults who know the way of the world, know there will be strength of feeling, dam it all, how to empty a cassette toilet has dozens of opinions for and against >:grin2:

If they want a quiet peaceful site, try Listen with mother >

We argue, disagree, rant, are experts, can't get on quick enough to answer problems ,suggest solutions

We support each other though cancer, personal problems etc

Talk about trips, suggest venues, campsites

Know about countries, regulations, and are happy to share that info

We know each other and will know them too

And we can therefore tease and banter with each other

This is a special site for all its ups and downs

Let no one forget that

It's not our fault it doesn't seem to working

Sandra


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> 6 Months time???????????? .....you're gonna miss Black Friday and Xmas :surprise:
> 
> tony


Not only are they missing Black Friday & Christmas. they are also in danger of missing the point.........................................


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

aldra said:


> The way things are going we have no reassurance that the URL we print will remain the same anyway
> 
> *Surely the people who we pay our subs too have the responsibility to advertise their site
> 
> ...


Yes, it's a difficult one about the URL which VS may or may not sort out sometime next year. I don't think we should take responsibility for advertising MHF to benefit VS, but if we enjoy it ourselves it is in our interests to encourage new members. Also, if we think it benefits our fellow motorhomers we are doing it for them too. I can understand other viewpoints though, especially the view that if VS do change the URL the C sticker would be out of date. I'd be prepared to take that risk though.

Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I doubt if having the URL On the stickers will matter overmuch in terms of recruitment Chris

The stickers themselves may generate some discussion when on site,may flag up there is such a grouping and may serve to identify members to each other 

They would have to be pretty big to draw attention to the URL though 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aldra said:


> how to empty a cassette toilet has dozens of opinions for and against >:grin2:
> 
> Sandra


I deffo think the majority are in the for camp Sandra, it's the one thing we do agree on.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

aldra said:


> I doubt if having the URL On the stickers will matter overmuch in terms of recruitment Chris
> 
> The stickers themselves may generate some discussion when on site,may flag up there is such a grouping and may serve to identify members to each other
> 
> ...


Yes, I do understand that there are good arguments for and against the various versions of the sticker but if GMJ and Chilly are wanting to go ahead and produce stickers they do need to have a decision made on which version so they can get on with it. They have set up a poll in the Sticker 2 thread and they'll need to make a decision based on that. Though thankfully, like the Brexit referendum, it is only advisory, so they could decide whatever they want. Personally I'm appreciative, that they have maintained their interest in it, given the complications, so I'd like the rest of the process to be hassle free for them.

Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I voted with the majority Chris on the sticker 2 thread

But I am entitled to make an observation on this thread

I already have stickers on my van , but I'm happy to replace them If only to boost numbers

Sandra


----------



## VS Jeff (Mar 2, 2015)

Heya all,

We will be working with the mod team for the Rally stickers like we did last year. 

You guys are free to design and print your own also.

Jeff M


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Text deleted as totally irrelevant now

I will get back in my box, Dave


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...we are further on than a start Dave :wink2:

There is a sticker thread 2 that I started

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/20-motorhome-chitchat/199257-stickers-thread-2-a.html

with the designs on.

We are waiting now until VS sort out internet routes/addresses so will probably resurrect this prior to the next touring season. I have some base prices from Chilly so we have a rough idea of costing.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Like you did last year?.

Forgive me if I think you did bugger all

Left to me I'd make stickers purely to identify us each other

When you are ready to advertise your site 

Maybe if they are free

I might put one in my window 
Maybe

Sabdra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, have now voted, yet another thread I had not seen before, and judging by the numbers many others may not have done too....

Sorry to have tried to reinvent the wheel.....

Dave


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Penquin said:


> Thanks, have now voted, yet another thread I had not seen before, and judging by the numbers many others may not have done too....
> 
> Sorry to have tried to reinvent the wheel.....
> 
> Dave


No probs Dave...

It'd gone a bit quiet anyway

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm not really interested in any stickers or pennants to be honest as Ive found the site so awkward to get on to, until I found that mr google will offer the solution for me

Type in "motorhome facts" and it immediately offers forums.motorhomefacts, click on that and I'm in. No parping about going www. etc. and then getting into the old site

I'm not sure how people will actually find MHF unless they go looking for it, and I'd be damned to be bothered to go too far to find it if I wasn't a member


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I keep the link in one of my favourites folders.

Just tried a google search - keyword "motorhome information" which I think is a pretty standard search criterion and the old site comes up 3rd on the list. Forums.motorhomefacts is nowhere in sight.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sprinta said:


> ... Type in "motorhome facts" and it immediately offers forums.motorhomefacts, click on that and I'm in.


I thought Great! They've done something about it.

But no, Motorhomefacts.com still comes up for me - tho 2nd now where it used to be 1st.

Strangely enough, the SUB-link under Motorhomefacts.com (titled motorhome facts forum) *does* go to the new site.

But I think most people click on the main link and the new site is not visible as a main link anywhere on the 1st page of results.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

This is just like the Eu, a decision needed by 28 and taking years to happen, for goodness sake someone make an executive decision............it'll be xmas soon 


tony


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We have on our side.

I have prices. The designs are being voted on. We are just waiting for a while until VS sort themselves out. If they don't do this by the end of Jan we'll proceed anyway ready for the next season.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

GMJ said:


> We have on our side.
> 
> I have prices. The designs are being voted on. We are just waiting for a while until VS sort themselves out. If they don't do this by the end of Jan we'll proceed anyway ready for the next season.
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Not by the end of March then :wink2:

tony


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It is fair to say that our business is slightly leaner than the EU. Our lines of communication are shorter too...

Graham :smile2:


----------

